# 2012 outdoor 3d national results



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.silverstar3dnationals.com/Results.html


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

hats off to kevin and leon for putting on a top notch event going to be tough to beat this one


----------



## vulcan320 (Feb 15, 2009)

dillybop said:


> hats off to kevin and leon for putting on a top notch event going to be tough to beat this one


+1000000!


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

dillybop said:


> hats off to kevin and leon for putting on a top notch event going to be tough to beat this one


+1

Cannot wait to participate one day


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

This was without a doubt the best Nationals shoot that I have been too!! The venue was outstanding, but the organization was top notch!! Kevin and Leon and all their families worked their collective butts off!


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

+1 to all the comments above.

One of the things that impressed me was the silverstar village going over and above for the shooters, they actually wanted us there, the manager at my hotel actually asked and I quote
"how do you make this an anual event?"

The one thing that I wish they would have done is send the judges around with cameras to get some pictures of shooters in action, we were'nt allowed to have cameras anywhere near the targets or shooting stakes. Pics could then be posted on the FCA website.

D*


----------



## "Nova Hunter" (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats to the organizers of the shoot and Silver Star, we really enjoyed our stay and of course the competition.

Great Job!


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

It was an UNBELIEVABLE event. The shooting, the scenery. Talk about spoiled for my first national outdoor shoot. 

Pretty funny watching downhill mountains bikers walking past archers. Plus it actually gives exposure for our sport to people who have no idea something like this ever existed.


----------

